# You should all be Jealous



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I get to meet Samson tonight....oh, and Rick and Aleesha, too.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow... some of us can only DREAM about meeting Rick


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Doesn't Cosmo want to meet you too?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> Doesn't Cosmo want to meet you too?


He does, but it's a 3 hour drive and he get's carsick....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, definitely NOT worth letting Cosmo meet you


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> Ok, definitely NOT worth letting Cosmo meet you


Well, I don't have a problem with it....but then I don't have to clean it up. :lol:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Carson gets to meet everyone too.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

OK!! Give our love to Rick, his family and his doggies!!! Have fun but... Remember you have to come back at some point...!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh, I'm _soooooo_ jealous..... *that was sarcasm* LOL.

Have a good time!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

and i guess you are going to support this conspiracy that there really is a Rick?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Wow... some of us can only DREAM about meeting Rick


But you've got the pictures.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I get to meet Samson tonight....oh, and Rick and Aleesha, too.


We had a good time, too. Spent two hours talking. The dogs didn't play much....though, as we were getting ready to leave, they starting getting playful... Probably tough to get to know each other very well with leashes on a sidewalk in front of Starbucks...

But it was worth the detour on our trip.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> He does, but it's a 3 hour drive and he get's carsick....


We've spent a good six hours in the car. Now we're camped out in a motel room. Samson seems lost here....just doesn't know what to do, plus you can tell he's missing Cosmo.

My wife called and said Cosmo is laying at the front door, waiting for us to come back....and they can't get him to come upstairs with her and Riley. He stood on Riley's bed, watching out the window as we left, with those sad puppy dog eyes. I feel bad for not trying to bring him.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We got a great picture of Carson and Samson....but I'm too tired to upload it tonight..... I'll try and get it first thing in the morning...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Rick, I can't wait to see some pictures man. Are you still sleeping guys :sleeping: ? 
Wake up


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And we're still tired. Yesterday was a LONG day. It's been a long time since I've drove that much in a day....

Here's our best picture of Carson and Samson:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Cute picture 


Which ones you and which one is Jeremy.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice picture. I hope you guys had a good time.
I wish I lived little closer


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And we're still tired. Yesterday was a LONG day. It's been a long time since I've drove that much in a day....
> 
> Here's our best picture of Carson and Samson:



That's a great picture! Look how furry Carson is getting


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Nice picture. I hope you guys had a good time.
> I wish I lived little closer


Well, we really should've gone to a park for the sake of the dogs....but it was cool meeting Jeremy. I also wish we weren't in such a rush to get back on the road...

And Jeremy seems like a nice guy....nothing like how he is on the board....  And he wore his custom-made Constantine t-shirt....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That's a great picture! Look how furry Carson is getting


Yep....Carson's a good looking puppy, too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Which ones you and which one is Jeremy.....


I'm the cute one.......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're both cute though! lol

I'm gonna say you're the bigger one. Jeremy seems like he'd be the small type...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep....Carson's a good looking puppy, too.


So is Samson! ...................


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> So is Samson! ...................


Yeah...I'm a bit biased though. It was weird though, because of the way the sunlight was hitting Samson, he's got a strip of hair down his back that is getting SO red.... Just some coloring coming in that we hadn't noticed before...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh very cute picture  ~~~~~~


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, we really should've gone to a park for the sake of the dogs....but it was cool meeting Jeremy. I also wish we weren't in such a rush to get back on the road...
> 
> And Jeremy seems like a nice guy....nothing like how he is on the board....  And he wore his custom-made Constantine t-shirt....


It was cool to meet Rick, and Aleesha, and I had a really good time. Carson seemed to be enjoying himself but I think they both would have rather been off leash. Oh, well... Maybe next time.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> That's a great picture! Look how furry Carson is getting


Thanks, LJ. He's not quite the poster child for GR's that Augie is...but in my book, he's THE MAN!!! I could be a little biased though.....:uhoh:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You don't show us enough pictures of Carson! Where are the recent cabin pictures??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You don't show us enough pictures of Carson! Where are the recent cabin pictures??


well...we didn't really take any. :doh: But I will have some tomorrow of Carson and Comet, a friends dog that we are watching for the next week or so. So just be patient and there will be some more....


----------

